# مجموعة برامج مجانية لحماية الكمبيوتر



## MODY2008 (6 أكتوبر 2007)

أعزائي ... سأقدم لكم فيما يلي مجموعة من البرامج المجانية الخاصة بحماية أجهزتكم ، و التي يمكنكم أن تقوموا بتحميلها بشكل دائم و مباشر  و بدون حاجة الي تفعيل أو تنشيط من الموقع التالي :  http://www.download.com ، و للتسهيل عليكم سوف أذكر روابط التحميل  ( download ) المباشرة مع البيانات الموجزة التي أذكرها عن كل برنامج منها ، كما أقترح عليكم أن تقوموا بزيارة ذلك الموقع ؛ لكتابة اسم أي برنامج منها في محرك بحثه (Search)  لقراءة المزيد من التفاصيل عنه  . 
من البرامج المجانية ( free )  الخاصة بالأمن أو الحماية ( Anti- Spyware , Anti-Rootkit, AntiVirus Programs )  التي يمكن أن تتواجد و تعمل معا كمجموعة واحدة علي أجهزة الويندوز ، و المتوفرة لدي الموقع المذكور ما يلي : 
(1) برنامج : 7.488 .5.AVG 7.5 Anti-Virus Free Edition ، و حجمه (27.23MB) ، و يعمل مع أجهزة Windows 98/Me/NT/2000/XP/Vista . 
ملحوظة هامة : يُشترط لتحميله و استخدامه عدم وجود أي برنامج حماية Anti-Virus آخرعلي الجهاز لديكم ، و إن وُجد فإنه يمكن أن يعمل ـ  أي برنامجكم ، مثل كاسبرسكاي أو نورتون إلخ ـ مع ما سيلي ذكره فقط من برامج دون اضطراب في الكمبيوتر 
للتحميل :
http://www.download.com/3000-2239_4-10746390.html 

(2) برنامج AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5.1.43 ، يعمل مع أي برنامج حماية Anti-Virus  موجود في أجهزتكم ، و كذلك  مع ما سيلي ذكره من برامج أخري ، و حجمه (10.94MB) ، و يعمل مع أجهزة : Windows 98/NT/2000/XP/Vista 
و هو عبارة عن مضاد لفيروسات spyware spam, and Trojans التجسس و أحصنة طروادة ، و للتحميل :
http://www.download.com/AVG-Anti-Spyware/3000-8022_4-10610898.htmlملحوظة : الشركة المنتجة للبرنامج تعرضه بالمجان لتجربته لمدة شهر و لكنها لا تحذفة بعد انقضاء المدة ، إن أخطأ المرء و لم يقم بتحميل النسخة المجانية للبرنامج مباشرة من الموقع . 

(3)  برنامج  AVG Anti-Rootkit Free 1.1.0.42 للكشف عن الفيروسات المستترة و اقتلاعها من جذورها إن وُجدت ، و حجمه (413.8K) ، و يعمل مع أجهزة Windows 2000/XP ، و للتحميل : http://www.download.com/AVG- Anti-Roo...022_4-10662685.html 

(4)  برنامج  EAV Antivirus Suite Free Edition 5.20يعمل مع كل البرامج السابقة و التالية ، ليتحري عن فيروسات spyware, Trojans, keyloggers,  adwareو يقضي عليها ، كما ينظف الجهاز من ال cookies الضارة ، و حجمه (1.54MB) ، وهو يعمل مع أجهزة Windows 95/98/Me/NT/2000/XP ، و للتحميل : 
http://www.download.com/3000-2239_4-10740260.html 

(5) برنامج Spyware Terminatoroy 2 ، و حجمه (7.65MB) ، لا يكشف فقط عن ملفات التجسس و spyware, adware, trojans, keyloggers بعد إجراء الفحص Scan ، بل إنه يضيف أيضا برنامجا مساعدا في ال Internet Explorer للتحذير من الدخول إلي المواقع الغير مأمونة علي شبكة الإنترنت ، أي يوفر حماية أخري للجهاز Internet Security ، و هو يعمل مع أجهزة Windows 98/Me/2000/XP ، و للتحميل : 
http//www.download.com/Spyware-Terminator/3000-8022_4 10741021

(6)  برنامج  Ad-Aware SE Definition File SE1R193 ، و حجمه (1.56MB) ، يكشف عن فيروسات ال AD-Ware ، ويحذفها بإذنك ، و هو يعمل مع أجهزة Windows 98/Me/NT/2000/XP ، و للتحميل : 
http://www.download.com/Ad-Aware-SE-Definition- File/3000-8022_4-                           10747722

 (7) برنامج  Spybot - Search & Destroy 1.5 ،  حجمه (7.12MB) ، و هو يعمل مع أجهزة Windows 95/98/Me/NT/2000/XP/Vista ، و هو اسم علي مسمي ، حيث يعمل علي الكشف عن أي برنامج ضار أو مؤذي للجهاز malicious program و يقوم بإزالته ، و للتحميل : 
http://www.download.com/Spybot-Searc...022_4-10743107[/SIZE) 

و أخيرا ، برنامج   ٍZoneAlarm Firewall (Windows 2000/XP) 7.0.362 ، و هو البرنامج الخاص بجدار الحماية Firewall في أجهزتكم ، و حجمه (201.74K) ، و للتحميل : 
http://www.download.com/ZoneAlarm-Firewall-Windows-2000-XP-/3000-10435_4-10698360

ملاحظات : (ا) يتم تحميل جميع البرامج السابقة واحدا فواحد ، و بعد كل مرة تنزيل أو تحميل يجب أولا عمل (Update) للبرنامج الذي تم تحميله بالضغط علي تلك الكلمة فيه ، ثم يلي دلك اغلاق reset الجهاز .
 (ب) جميع هذة البرامج سهلة التشغيل و لا تحتاج إلي شرح لكيفية عملها ما دمتم تمتلكون أي برنامج حماية بأجهزتكم : المطلوب فقط هو اعطاء أمر التشغيل Scan" افحص الجهاز" لأي منها . 
(ج) من يمتلك جهاز آخر غير الويندوز عليه أن يحدد نوع جهازه في محرك بحث http://www.download.com لكي يعثر علي نفس البرامج التي تلائم نوع جهازه .
(د) كل البرامج السابقة مجانية ، و لكن البرنامج الأول ، و الثاني ، و الأخير منها لها أيضا نفس شكل البرنامج بشكل أكبر أو أكمل لشرائه . اختاروا فقط التحميل المجاني لكل واحد منها ، فكل البرامج المذكورة معا يكمل أحدها الأخر .
(ه) أكرر مرة ثانية : جميع البرامج السابقة باستثناء الأول تعمل جنبا إلي جنب مع أي برنامج حماية AntiVirus موجود في جهازك دونما اضطراب أو تشويش أو تداخل  أو حدوث صدمات غير مستحبة.
(و) يمكن حذف كل  هذة البرامج بسهولة شديدة بالذهاب إلي مفتاح ADD/ REMOVE  لديكم.
(ز) توجد برامج أخري لدي الموقع المذكور ، مثل ، McAfee 
Spyware Doctor, etc لتجربتها مجانا لمدة شهر لمن يرغب في التجربة أو شرائها فيما بعد .
(ح) كنت قد كتبت هدا الموضوع لأحد المواقع العربية ـ  و أُكرره للإفادة هنا  ـ بشكل مختلف نسبيا ، لكني نسيت كتابة أو اضافة   html .بعد آخر رقم ذكرته في رابط التحميل المباشر للبرامج ، و كما هو الحال هنا مع آخر  (4) برامج ، لصعوبة دلك بالنسبة لي لأن الكمبيوتر لدي مبرمج للكتابة باليونانية أو الإنجليزية و أجد صعوبة شديدة في تحويله للكتابة باللغة العربية ، فأرجو المعذرة .


----------



## روابي المجد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: مجموعة برامج مجانية لحماية الكمبيوتر*

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------

